# PRTA Field Trial /Ronan,Montana 7/ 17-19 /2015



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone have callbacks for the Open and the Derby?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby to 4th: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9. 10, 11, 12. Scrapped and will resume at 8am tomorrow starting again with dog 1.


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

Unofficial Open call backs: 1,2,3,5,7,8,11,12,14-18,20-28, 32-37,39,41-46,49-52,54,55. Scratches: 38, 53. Land blind in the morning.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby results:
1. 4 Buzz/h Nelson
2. 7 Gritz/ h Anderson
3. 8 Piper/ h Rourke
4. 12 Ruby/ h Fangsrud
RJ. 1 Pax/ h Pleasant
Jams: 2 3 6 9 10 11


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open to the 3d, 29 dogs: 2 5 7 8 11 12 15-18 21 24 25 28 32-37 39 42-46 49 51 52


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

AM callbacks to the 2d: 1-18, 20, 21, 23, 25-35, 37, 38, 41-44. Scratches: 19, 39, 40


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 4th: 19 dogs
2 11 12 15 16 18 21 24 25 28 32 34 36 39 44 45 46 51 52


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Lynn Nelson and Buzz on their Derby win. This puts Buzz on the Derby list!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go, Lynn! And you too, Art


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ronan Q ?*



jgrammer said:


> Open callbacks to the 4th: 19 dogs
> 2 11 12 15 16 18 21 24 25 28 32 34 36 39 44 45 46 51 52


Any info on the Q Thank you


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

The Q scrapped their land blind. Tomorrow at Miller's. #8 starts. I presume at 8 AM.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Unofficial Q to the 2d: 2-5, 7-20, 22, 23, 26, 27, to the land blind at 8 am tomorrow. Scratches are 6, 21, 24, 25


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks for the updates on the Q*



jgrammer said:


> Unofficial Q to the 2d: 2-20, 22-27, to the land blind at 8 am tomorrow .


Thanks for the updates on the Q 
Debi Adams


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Unofficial Open results:
1. 34 Mako o Coleman/h Erhardt
2. 15 Cruise o Hacker, Taylor/h Taylor
3. 32 Ann o Neely/h Fangsrud
4. 28 Sally o Graves/h Pleasant
RJ. 25 Matte o/h Adlington 

Jams: 2 11 12 18 21 24 36 39 44 45 46 51 52


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Dan and Rob on Mako's Open 1st which qualifies him for the Nat'l Open!


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

*Q update*



jgrammer said:


> Congratulations to Dan and Rob on Mako's Open 1st which qualifies him for the Nat'l Open!


Any Q update thank you


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

jgrammer said:


> Derby results:
> 1. 4 Buzz/h Nelson
> 2. 7 Gritz/ h Anderson
> 3. 8 Piper/ h Rourke
> ...


Congratulations to all dogs and handlers, especially to Buzz and Lynn for winning the Derby and making the Derby list!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Bar3Ranch said:


> Any Q update thank you


Second that, how did Rip (#12) do?


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Clint Watts said:


> Second that, how did Rip (#12) do?


Rip placed 4th


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Q results:
1. 2 Drake o/h Howard
2. 7 Cruiser o/h Pampy
3. 9 George o/h Sealock
4. 12 Rip o Randazzo/h Taylor
RJ 27 Ike o/h Johannis
Jams: 3 4 5 8 13 14 16 19 20


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am results:
1. 29 Skyy Woodyard
2. 8 Kid B Howard
3. 1 Dizzy C Howard
4. 15 Dove Luray
RJ. 32 Indy Miller
Jams: 7 9 10 12 16 17 18 23 27 33 37 38 43


----------

